# 12V Socket.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
Can anyone tell me how to do this:-

I want to fit a 12V car type socket near to the Status Aerial Signal Amplifier unit with an in-line 5Amp max. fuse.
The nearest 12V supply is to the Amplifier unit. Can I spur of this wiring? The wiring colours are BLACK/ BLACK WHITE. Which is the positive cable?

Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I would wager that black is ground or negative BUT to be sure get a cheap multimeter. I just bought one from Maplins at £6.99 and used it severeal times already today :lol: worth twice as much 

Spuring off should be fine as the circuit is still protected at your board by the maximum fuse size for the wiring.


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes, you can take your feed from there. If properly installed it should already be fused (but do check), so no need for an extra fuse.

You need to look at the thickness of the cables, it might not be suitable for an extra 5A, but the existing fuse should be dimensioned so that the cabling won't melt.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Techno100 and pierterv for your posts. I have got a multimeter so will test for the positive cable as you suugested.
Regards.
sennen523.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

sennen523 said:


> Thanks Techno100 and pierterv for your posts. I have got a multimeter so will test for the positive cable as you suugested.
> Regards.
> sennen523.


Hi,

Another vote here to check the polarity with a multimeter. I fitted an awning light a week or so ago for a friend and his 12v wiring was reversed.

Good Luck


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Wiring diagrams for your motorhome are available online (if its a Sargent unit). Just check that the wire your piggy backing onto is up to the potential load your about to put upon it (along with anything else thats connected to that line).

If your not sure, consult an auto-electrican.


----------

